# here from mass



## hollie12 (Feb 17, 2013)

I am from mass and have rats and getting into fancy mice. and having a hard time.
i have 2 hairless and 2 rex mice


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
lucky to start off with hairless and rex.. I've been looking for those


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome! whereabouts in mass? i'm in fitchburg. how did you manage to get fancy mice here?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello! I am in western Mass. (Northampton)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

